# JHP rear spoiler



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with ordering and installing the JHP updated rear spoiler? They refer to it as the 'lip' spoiler and it fits the original holes.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hear JHP makes great stuff, I have the guages in my car, shipping is slow but but you will be happy with the results. I want to get the spoiler too but funds are low


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Did you end up getting the spoiler?


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I just ordered the JHP lip spoiler. They said it was available in California, but it actually came from Australia. It arrived in 7 days, perfect condition, and primered. Like any new fiberglass part, it will require some sanding to fill pin holes and nicks, re-priming and refinishing. I'll post some picts as soon as I get it installed. Personal opinion, but I like it alot better than the Revenge style.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

*JHP Lip Spoiler*

Redboots - I am desperate to get one of these lip spoilers for my '04 GTO. Can you give me the link to the site you ordered it from??

Luke


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you google "JHP Lip Spoiler" your first result is JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I tried was on their website before but for some reason I couldn't find what I was looking for. But I found it this time.


----------

